# The Sparrows Coffee Tea & Newsstand



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

The Sparrows was opened on November 16, 2007 by Mike & Lori Knorr. Already known in Grand Rapids as having a great atmosphere, we are currently dedicating ourselves to improving everything else about the shop: the magazines, the tea, and especially the coffee. We are brewing Schuil coffee (local to GR for 25 years), but are testing out a number of espressos from different companies. We specialize in magazines about art, literature, fashion, and current events. Oh, and we also serve some super delicious crepes.

More...


----------

